# peak fo's



## honor435 (Jun 2, 2009)

anyone try and of these?
breakfast at tiffanys
black canyon
coconut lime verbena
nag champa
pink sugar
georgia peach
I just ordered, i like their fos, did NOT like "mary jane" it was a big joke at hubbys office, my hubby threw some in back of partners truck, he didnt know what that horrible smell was!Then his partner hid some in my hubbys office, bad smell, wonder if the drug dogs would think it was weed


----------



## heartsong (Jun 2, 2009)

*x*

i really like the nag champa!  about the 3rd week it really hits it's groove.

i've only soaped a few but they were good-asian sandalwood, eucalyptus, nag champa, lavender and a couple others that memory fails me.   :roll:


----------



## honor435 (Jun 4, 2009)

oh my fo's came, i LOVE them all, thay also gave me a free full ounce of pomegranite, so 11 bottles for 20$
peach smells so good, i just made breakfast at tiffanys!


----------



## Tootie_Smiles (Jun 4, 2009)

Love the pink sugar!! I soaped with pomace olive oil and it came out kinda tan. I am not sure if it was the fo or the pomace. Probably the fo. But it smells wonderful!!! I used .5 ppo since that is all I had enough for in my 4lb batch. No acceleration either.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 4, 2009)

good to know about pink sugar, the breakfast at tiffanys acc trace major!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

I love pink sugar too, no problem to soap at all.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 9, 2009)

love all the fos i got, the "breakfast at tiffianys" is devine, caramel/ maple smelling, they sent me a free pomegranite, i used it yesterday, it is awesome! Black canyon is a good manly smell, peach is very peachy! Pink sugar is good, although very sweet for my liking. Nag champa smells very good, cant wait to soap that one. Im very pleased with this company. 10 ,1 ounce bottles for 20$.


----------



## kimberlynn (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's my soapy scents worth from Peak

Pink Sugar-not a favorite of mine. Performed well in CP though. Did  discolor but no acceleration.

Juniper Breeze- A dead on copy of BBW. No A or D

Coconut Lime Verbena- Very Lime-y. May want to add additional Coconut scent in next batch. No A or D. UPDATE: with a week of cure time under it, overbearing limeyness is fading and more sweetness has manifested. 

Nag Champa-lovely earthy crunchy floral. really like this one. Colored with orange ultramarine came out a deep carrot color.

Wild Mnt Honey-very nice honey fragrance with a touch of floral. Performed great in CP at 100*. Slight yellowish tint coming out but fitting for this scent. 

Gardenia- Very good performer. Had lots of time to play with color. If you love gardenia blossoms you'll surely love this fragrance.**As the cat has decided to lay ontop of the mold for his afternoon nap, although if you asked him he say he is guarding it. lol. I haven't been able to peak in and look for discoloration yet.

Will update list as they get made:
Mountain Lake
Vanilla Passion
Fr. Van Amber
Red Clove
Orange


----------



## honor435 (Jan 16, 2010)

ok, ive used peak alot since i first wrote this!
freanch vanilla amber- turns dk brown, major acc soap cool, smells devine
birds of paradise- discolors, , smells tropical
black canyon- my hubbys fav, it stays on your skin for hrs, love it, musky
breakfast at tiffanys- sweet smelling like baked goods
brown sugar fig- very nice
coc lime verbena- smells just like b&b
coconut milk- not so good alone, i would mix
cool citris basil- smells ok, had to give it away, didnt sell any
cranberry apple marmalade- oh my gosh, smells SO good, no dis/acc
cuc/melon- nice
ginger passion- nice, not strong smell no dis/acc
green tea- yuck, i didnt like or anyone i knew
home for the holidays- yum
jasmine- very strong floral) i dont like floral, but the older ladies do 65+)
lemon pound cake- nice, i mixed w lemongrass it was awesome
lovespell- ok, i like bb's better
mango papaya- very good smell
mulberry- good, sold all in one day at christmas time
nag champa( i call it incense)very groovy!
pachouli- havent soaped yet, i dont like it alone
plumeria- ok, i dont like floral, but smells like b&b
pomegranate- very good smell
sweet pumpkin- more ginger and spice than pump.
vanilla passion- good dis/ acc
warm van sugar- good discolors
 tropical tuberrose- did not like, dont smell any orange, just some ylang and something else weird.
white tea ginger- yum, my first white soap!
wild mt honey- my salon peoples fav/stays on skin
Wow! hope that helped someone???


----------



## wookie130 (Jan 18, 2010)

I love Black Canyon!!!


----------



## Overthemoon (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reviews I've ordered a number of those scents and I am really glad that they've worked or smelled good for you. Better odds for me XD.


----------



## TomDillinger (Jan 18, 2010)

hey, 

possible stupid question, 

how much of Peak Fragrances are required per LB of CP soap?


----------



## kimberlynn (Jan 19, 2010)

I've used as little as .5 of an ounce per lb of oils with good success.


----------



## TomDillinger (Jan 19, 2010)

^ cool, thanks for the info


----------



## honor435 (Jan 19, 2010)

I like my soaps strong, i always use 1 oz per lb, but like nag champa and some of the stronger ones you could use .7, the only time i use .5 is with hp,


----------



## kimberlynn (Jan 30, 2010)

lemon pound cake- nice, i mixed w lemongrass it was awesome
*lovespell- ok, i like bb's better*mango papaya- very good smell
mulberry- good, sold all in one day at christmas time

Hi Honor,

I was thinking about soaping LoveSpell today, would you mind telling me if it discolors or accelerates? I don't have VS on hand and would love to color it pink. Thanks in advance.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 30, 2010)

no dis, i colored mine lt purple and it has stayed nice. I DO like bb lovepspell better also, but peaks is ok. have fun.


----------



## kimberlynn (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I'm even more excited now!! Yippie!


----------



## honor435 (Jan 31, 2010)

they are having another 40% in feb on sample packages, did you get that deal on yours?its 8 off, so basically no shipping.
 I adore white tea ginger, i sold 10 of those real fast.
lemon lb cake is good too. I may try pomegran again,


----------

